# Unterschied Web Cams



## Kreusi (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

ich möchte evtl. ein Hp ProBook vorbestellen aber der Service vom Verkäufer widerspricht sich darum frage ich hier ob mir jemand den Unterschied sagen kann von:

- HD 720p Webcam
https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+probook+450+g8+2w1g5ea+686734

- HD Infrarot-Kamera
https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+probook+450+g8+34m37es+691166
Lt. Kundendienst hat das günstigere die HD Infrarot-Kamera und nur ein Jahr Garantie. Es hat aber einen besseren Bildschirm und Wifi 6 (steht zwar nicht dabei) soll es aber auch haben. Is also eine HD Infrarot-Kamera viel schlechter als eine normale HD 720p Webcam?

Sonst sind alles Specs gleich. Dann würde ich lieber den günstigen nehmen mit besserem Bildschirm. Ne gescheite Webcam kann man ja nachkaufen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe/Meinung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

André


----------



## Darkseth (23. Januar 2021)

Infrarot ist nicht sichtbares Licht. Das heißt, eine "Infrarot Webcam" an sich kann es so nicht geben, wie du es dir vorstellst.
Beide Notebooks haben die identische Webcam verbaut, und beide sollten auch daneben einen Infrarotsensor haben für Windows Hello (also: Gesichtserkennung. Mit Infrarot wird dein gesicht angestrahlt, und die Kamera erkennt das als "Gesicht").

Es ist egal welches Notebook du kaufst, die Webcams sind immer Mist. Wenn du hier ansprüche hast, musst du eine extra Webcam kaufen.

Aber: Sag uns doch erstmal, was du damit machen willst?
Denn ohne irgendwas zu wissen, muss ich sagen: Beide Notebooks würde ich von abraten.

Ein ProBook gehört eher in die <900€~ Klasse, aber ganz sicher nicht mehr in 1300-1500€.
Und "nur" ein Intel Quad Core für den Preis... Da sollte schon lange ein Ryzen 8-Kerner drin sein, oder einer der stärkeren 6 Kerner.

Für 800€~ bekommst du scho nein Thinkpad E15 mit stärkerer CPU. Ram + SSD rüstest du selbst nach, und bist noch bei 1000-1100€ max, hast aber deutlich mehr Leistung, und eine vergleichbare Verarbeitung (Thinkpad E-Serie ist etwa vergleichbar mit der ProBook serie).

Für DEN hohe preis sollte es schon in richtung Thinkpad T-serie gehen (T15 aber bisher leider nur mit Intel müll), oder ein Elitebook.

Und schon gar nicht gehört ein popeliges unterdurchschnittlich schlechtes 250 Nits Panel in die 1400€+ Klasse. Also ab 1000€ kannst du pauschal ALLES aussortieren, was nur 250 Nits Helligkeit hat - denn hier ist meist auch die Farbdarstellung nur mäßig.
Das sind Displays aus der 500€ Klasse.

Sprich: Selbstverständlich von den beiden das günstigere - da ist wenigstens ein solides Display verbaut.
Das teurere: Keine Ahnung warum das 1444€ kosten soll?! Das ist ein 600-700€ Notebook, mit einfach mehr Ram und SSD.

Kannst du auf Bildungsangebote zurückgreifen? Meistens kennt man ja irgendwie, irgendwo jemanden der Studiert oder zur schule geht.
Muss es 15" sein?

z.B: https://www.campuspoint.de/hp-campus-elitebook-845-g7-1q6f5es.html
Das ist ne ganze Klasse besser als ein ProBook, ist aber 14". Hat auch deutlich mehr Leistung als die ProBooks mit Intel Chip.
1TB SSD kostet <100€, 32gb Ram gibt's ab 120-130€ aufwärts.


----------



## Kreusi (24. Januar 2021)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Infrarot ist nicht sichtbares Licht. Das heißt, eine "Infrarot Webcam" an sich kann es so nicht geben, wie du es dir vorstellst.
> Beide Notebooks haben die identische Webcam verbaut, und beide sollten auch daneben einen Infrarotsensor haben für Windows Hello (also: Gesichtserkennung. Mit Infrarot wird dein gesicht angestrahlt, und die Kamera erkennt das als "Gesicht").
> 
> Es ist egal welches Notebook du kaufst, die Webcams sind immer Mist. Wenn du hier ansprüche hast, musst du eine extra Webcam kaufen.
> ...


Ja mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht auf den Nmmernblock verzichten kann. Eigentlich mach ich ja nur Homeoffice etc. deshalb dachte ich dass ich n Gaming Notebook garnicht brauch die auch meist in der Preisklasse nur 16 GB RAM und 512 GB SSD haben und nur aus Plastik sind.
Ein i7 10. oder 11. Generation sollte es sein eigentlich aber Du sagst AMD gibts was besseres? Kenn mich da nicht so aus sorry.

ja ne NVME Ssd mit min. 1TB gern auch eine 2 oder 3 nachrüstbar wie bei den Asus Rog Strix z.B. stellenweise. Und der RAM am besten 32 GB mit Option auf 64 GB.
Mfg

André


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2021)

Kreusi schrieb:


> *Eigentlich mach ich ja nur Homeoffice* etc. deshalb dachte ich dass ich n Gaming Notebook garnicht brauch


Dann brauchst du eigentlich *gar kein* Notebook oder   

Ein günstiger Office-PC mit einem preiswerten 24" Monitor wäre da viel sinnvoller, günstiger und zukünftig viel besser aufrüstbar


----------



## fotoman (24. Januar 2021)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Und "nur" ein Intel Quad Core für den Preis... Da sollte schon lange ein Ryzen 8-Kerner drin sein, oder einer der stärkeren 6 Kerner.


Tja, für meine Office-Tätiglkeiten würde ich mir doch glatt den angeblichen Intel "müll" (i7-1165G7) kaufen anstatt das AMD-Zeugs (R7 4700U) und damit nicht ca. 15% SingleCore Leistung verzichten. Aber ich kenne natürlich nur meine Tätigkeiten, und die sind nunmal eher SingleThread-lastig. Ob der Browser im Hintergrund etwas langsamer ist, ist mir egal, wenn (nicht nur) Word die Dateien 15% schneller öffnet oder meine ollen PowerShell Scripte schneller fertig sind. Und angeblich hat das HP ProBook mit IR-Kamera ein 400nits Display, wenn man ständig auf der Terasse oder in Garten arbeitet.



Darkseth schrieb:


> z.B: https://www.campuspoint.de/hp-campus-elitebook-845-g7-1q6f5es.html
> Das ist ne ganze Klasse besser als ein ProBook, ist aber 14". Hat auch deutlich mehr Leistung als die ProBooks mit Intel Chip.


Bei dem meisten kann ich ja zustimmen, aber hier dann ein Studi-Modell als Preisvergleich zu nehmen ist, gelinde gesagt, Unfug. Da kann man auch gleich ein BlackFriday Angebot als Vergleich nehmen. Normale Leute legen ganz schnell einige Hunderter drauf.

Außerdem wollte ich, im Gegensatz zu meinem Chef, nicht dauerhaft an einem 14" Display arbeiten müssen, 15.6" mag da schon eher akzeptabel sein.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ein günstiger Office-PC mit einem preiswerten 24" Monitor wäre da viel sinnvoller, günstiger und zukünftig viel besser aufrüstbar


Ein Office-PC (auch als NUC) plus Monitor brauchen aber auch viel mehr Platz und ist extremst untransportabel.


----------



## Kreusi (24. Januar 2021)

ja ich bin lieber auch bei Intel. Mein letzter i7 ist nur schon in die Jahre gekommen.

Und ein Desktop PC würde ich mir nur holen als Gaming PC. Brauch ich aber nicht da ich eine PS4 pro habe.
Also wird es definitiv ein Notebook werden. Am liebsten 17“ aber 15“ is die kleinste Grenze solange ein Nummernblock dabei ist.

trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe und Meinungen.
Mfg

André


----------

